# Pre-Order Mahlkonig PEAK Grinder



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Fantastic new grinder being released April 2016

We are now taking pre-orders to all those wishing to own one, please note these pre-orders will be given extra discount and NO need to pay any deposit whatsoever.

We just require your full name, email and contact number. Once we get our first stock you will be contacted according to your position on the list.

email to: [email protected]

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20Peak%20Grinder


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Any idea on price please?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Prices from Germany have not yet been confirmed but we anticipate around £2100 + VAT mark. Hence why we are not taking any deposits just a pre-order list.

Once we have confirmed price list we will post here and to the waiting list.


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

@coffee_omega any idea when the EK43 Barista which was being showcased by mahlkonig recently as a prototype is likely to hit market


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dillonmr said:


> @coffee_omega any idea when the EK43 Barista which was being showcased by mahlkonig recently as a prototype is likely to hit market


2017 maybe..


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

jeebsy is correct, in 2017. Maybe HOST 2017 or Internorga 2017



jeebsy said:


> 2017 maybe..


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

*peak price now confirmed £2100 + vat free shipping within uk mainland*


----------

